# New video on youtube



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is the latest video we finally got some cold and snow in colorado and the yotes are starting to work the calls up close and in your face happy watching!! http://youtube.com/69bob08


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

nice! nothing like sitting in that snow trying to stay perfectly still!! gotta love hunting in the winter-time!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, think his hunger took over his thinking!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video, thanks for posting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good shooting! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

nice shooting liked the video thxs for sharing


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

LOVE shooting them with a shotgun


----------

